# The Gold Rush



## Blake Bowden (Nov 27, 2010)

During the 1860s gold rush, a town in California was started, after the gold ran out it declined and eventually became an empty ghost town. Today the town still bears the name chosen by it's freemason founders- Masonic California.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 24, 2011)

So ... I guess it went dark.


----------

